
PowerShell Post Exploitation Tool Aimed at Making Penetration Testing “easier” - hitr
https://github.com/fdiskyou/PowerOPS
======
usgovinfosec
Looks like fun. Tonight I might try seeing how the new Linux PowerShell fares
with this.

